

Ask HN: What is the newest hobby you have picked up?  - kzisme

I&#x27;m generally looking for new things to try and things to get into. I&#x27;m just curious what others do in their spare time.
======
markovbling
skateboarding!

I was raised by single parent mom so I just kept to myself and nerded out on
my computer all day.

Never really played sport and never actually hurt myself.

Which sounds weird and sadistic but now at 24 I've gotten REALLY into
skateboarding

Started 6 months ago and it was a painful first couple of months but i barely
ever fall anymore

most importantly, i feel SO much more alert on a daily basis

Like the frame rate on reality has been turned up

Kinda have to be because if you're not fully present and aware when
skateboarding, you'll probably bail and hurt yourself

Plus it's just so much fun

Chicks dig it too

"It's never too late to have a happy childhood" ;)

Some inspiration:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGiO2etwAYI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGiO2etwAYI)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPuEU16P3zg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPuEU16P3zg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHrn3-Cb3iM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHrn3-Cb3iM)

have fun :)

~~~
adam-_-
About 12 years ago I had this on VHS
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdY9BjFEgAg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdY9BjFEgAg)

Loved it, although I was never any good at skateboarding.

------
Pyrodogg
Snowboarding.

Coworker talked me into group lessons in January and February. Had such a fun
time I got a board and a season pass for next winter.

------
bjoerns
flying single engine piston aircraft (mostly Cessna 172 and Piper 28). it's
awesome, unfortunately very time consuming and expensive.

